# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  SQL Profiler Trace: any history record for trace file rollover in the database server

## cleegt

Dear All,

I am setting up the SQL Profiler trace to capture the database audit information. The trace information is written to the trace file in the OS and we have enabled the rollover option. I would like to know if I can find out when the rollover occurs. Can I find that information in any table in the database server?

Thanks a lot,
-- Chris

----------


## rmiao

Check timestamp of trace file.

----------


## skhanal

You can query sys.fn_trace_getinfo table to get status on currently running trace.

----------


## cleegt

Thanks a lot for the suggestions.

Regards,
-- Chris

----------

